
Hubble.press – Turn your Notion workspace into a website - lawrencewu
https://hubble.press
======
AlchemistCamp
Could you share an example blog created with it, preferably one with some
standard features like embedded email signup forms and social media sharing?

The first thing I wondered on the site was, "Can I embed HTML snippets into
it?"

------
dang
For Show HNs, there needs to be a way for people to try out the product beyond
just requesting an invite.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

